# Vostok-europe



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Some have now arrived and others will be arriving in coming days.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Just been browsing them on the Site Roy, they look fantastic!!!

I can see a begging session to the 710 for a christmas prezzie coming up!









? Question about the TU 144's Do they only come on those bracelets? and are the bracelets integral, would it be possible to put a leather strap on them? I love the modern look of these. That white dial is just screamin "buy me pg you know you want me!"


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I have not seen one of the TU144's yet but the bracelets do look integral and it seems from the pictures that a strap woudl not be possible.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I may be getting another bracelet watch befor long then! We''ll see. Thanks Roy.


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

I very much like the "Metro", particularly the steel cased one. I have been pondering an ODM for months but reckon this is probably better value and less likely to end up at the back of the drawer


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Roy said:


> I have not seen one of the TU144's yet but the bracelets do look integral and it seems from the pictures that a strap woudl not be possible.


 I've emailed someone who has a TU114. He says the bracelet looks like it is attached to the watch with spring bars.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Good on yer Ian, sounds interesting, would be nice If you can get a strap to fit, me and my bracelet phobia and all.


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

pg tips said:


> Good on yer Ian, sounds interesting, would be nice If you can get a strap to fit, me and my bracelet phobia and all.


 He says the bracelets are very nice with minimum "hair pullage" ( I explained your problem ). They have an hidden clasp







. The watch - bracelet combo has a satisfying weight.

He likes it







. I was hoping to beg it off him if he didn't







.

I keep trying to get him to post but he thinks his English is too poor. It's infinitely better than my German







.

How come the Germans got them first














.


----------

